# Triplets!!



## wispagold (26 August 2011)

My mare has just been for her 16 day scan and has scanned in foal with triplets!

This is her first foal and our vet has said she has never seen one with triplets before. 

She has got one small one on one side and two larger ones the other side that are very close together. At the moment they are trying to pinch the two larger ones but are struggling as she apparently she is very tight inside (dispite sedation) which is making it difficult. We have left her at the vets for them to keep trying to fingers crossed. 

The other options are to abort all 3 and start again but there is always a chance this could happen next time round or leave her to see if 2 of them go naturally. 

Why is nothing every straight forward with horses!


----------



## Sportznight (26 August 2011)

Not that uncommon.  How old is she?  Could 1 be a cyst? Some cysts are incredibly regular in shape and consistency and can be easily mistaken for pregnancies.


----------



## Harrie123 (26 August 2011)

Wow triplets! Thats quite some going!

I hope the pinching goes well and you dont have to abort and start again.


----------



## wispagold (26 August 2011)

Sportznight said:



			Not that uncommon.  How old is she?  Could 1 be a cyst? Some cysts are incredibly regular in shape and consistency and can be easily mistaken for pregnancies.
		
Click to expand...

She is 9. I don't think it is a cyst as she has been scanned quite regularly for the past few months and our vet has been keeping a close eye on her. Would that not have shown up before now?

I am new to this breeding lark, not had to do all this before!


----------



## Sportznight (26 August 2011)

Usually they would have, but occasionally some hide within the folds of the uterus and no matter how often you map them, often they seem to move and pop up somewhere else - pesky things lol.  

Fingers crossed it all works out for your girl though!  Leaving her at the vets sounds like the best option in this instance   Which stallion did you go for in the end?


----------



## wispagold (26 August 2011)

Sportznight said:



			Usually they would have, but occasionally some hide within the folds of the uterus and no matter how often you map them, often they seem to move and pop up somewhere else - pesky things lol.  

Fingers crossed it all works out for your girl though!  Leaving her at the vets sounds like the best option in this instance   Which stallion did you go for in the end?
		
Click to expand...

We used Dale Vardor, both the owner and the Groomsbridge stud were lovely, very helpful and easy to deal with...which is good as we might be going through it all again soon if things don't go to plan!


----------



## Sportznight (26 August 2011)

Oh I've heard a lot of smashing things about him!  An ex YO of mine breeds Connies and she raves about him!  Sally at Groomsbridge is lovely too   If I breed from either of my girls again, I imagine I will use Sally, not only is she just up the road, but the service is great and she uses the best vets


----------



## Faberge (26 August 2011)

Sportznight said:



			Sally at Groomsbridge is lovely too   If I breed from either of my girls again, I imagine I will use Sally, not only is she just up the road, but the service is great and she uses the best vets 

Click to expand...

I've used Sally twice - she is nowhere near me but well worth it!


----------



## levantosh (26 August 2011)

my mare did this and then she lost all 3 by her 40 day scan


----------

